# bow



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody got a recurve in the 50-65 pound range with a stabilizer hole for sale, im tired of using the compound for bowfishing


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

u dont even need a stabilizer style of reel i just duct taped an old zebco on. works great for me, u just have to use some strong line.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i already got a reel its on an old bear bow, dont like having to come to full draw for those fast shots


----------

